# 02513 - Belt Force Sensor for Seat Occupied Recognition (G453)



## ThatGuy (Jan 28, 2004)

I initialized the module: http://wiki.ross-tech.com/inde...irbag
reset the module, then initalized the module again and am still receiving this error.
I looked through wiki for possible fixes but could not find any.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 1K0-909-605.LBL
Part No SW: 1K0 909 605 AB HW: 1K0 909 605 AB
Component: 5L AIRBAG VW8R 034 8000
Coding: 0013644
Shop #: WSC 01269
Part No: 1K0 959 339 G
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 007 0007
1 Fault Found:
02513 - Belt Force Sensor for Seat Occupied Recognition (G453) 
003 - Mechanical Failure - MIL ON
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Thanks,
Phil


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: 02513 - Belt Force Sensor for Seat Occupied Recognition (ThatGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ThatGuy* »_I looked through wiki for possible fixes but could not find any.

Now you should find something...
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/index.php/02513
...WIKI has been updated.


----------



## ThatGuy (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: 02513 - Belt Force Sensor for Seat Occupied Recognition (Theresias)*









I figured with the "mechanical" portion of the code that it was something that you couldnt "fix" with vagcom. Thanks for the update http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: 02513 - Belt Force Sensor for Seat Occupied Recognition (ThatGuy)*

You're welcome. Fell free to keep us updated about the outcome!


----------



## ThatGuy (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: 02513 - Belt Force Sensor for Seat Occupied Recognition (Theresias)*

I'll let you know, it was for a friend that swapped leathers and needed the codes cleared/set.
-Phil


----------



## bruinGTI (Aug 2, 2007)

*Re: 02513 - Belt Force Sensor for Seat Occupied Recognition (ThatGuy)*

hey Phil, the fault light has been off and it's staying off for now. hope it stays that way http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ThatGuy (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: 02513 - Belt Force Sensor for Seat Occupied Recognition (bruinGTI)*

Maybe its like an ABS sensor on a mk3, drive around the block and it goes off








Like Sebastian said, check the actual portion where the buckle bolts in. In the past, the same model seatbelts could be swapped out, maybe put your cloth one back in (if you still have it). That is if the light goes back on.
Hope all is well.
-Phil


----------



## bruinGTI (Aug 2, 2007)

*Re: 02513 - Belt Force Sensor for Seat Occupied Recognition (ThatGuy)*

damn. It came back again. but then it comes and goes. should I take it to the dealer?


----------



## ThatGuy (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: 02513 - Belt Force Sensor for Seat Occupied Recognition (bruinGTI)*

It's a new car. I would http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## choncho1984 (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: 02513 - Belt Force Sensor for Seat Occupied Recognition (ThatGuy)*

why do you bother diagnosing your own car when its under warranty and you dont know what your doing? it needs a new seat belt.


----------



## ThatGuy (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: 02513 - Belt Force Sensor for Seat Occupied Recognition (choncho1984)*


_Quote, originally posted by *choncho1984* »_why do you bother diagnosing your own car when its under warranty and you dont know what your doing? it needs a new seat belt.

thanks for that tidbit








I cleared the necessary codes, reset the airbags and was curious on the code. Alot of people work during the day and would rather not have to take the car to the dealer if its something electronic that someone with a VAGCOM can clear.
How about you quit being an *******.


----------



## choncho1984 (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: 02513 - Belt Force Sensor for Seat Occupied Recognition (ThatGuy)*

SORRY TO BURST YOUR BUBBLE BUT FAULTS DONT JUST APPEAR FOR NO REASON. THERE IS ALWAYS A FIX. AND YOU REALLY WANT TO CHANCE IT WITH A SAFETY ISSUE LIKE THE AIRBAG SYSTEM?


----------



## ThatGuy (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: 02513 - Belt Force Sensor for Seat Occupied Recognition (choncho1984)*









Sure they do, all the time actually.
It's not my car, Daniel's his name, posted a few up on top.
The point was your being a doucher saying "why don't you just take it to the dealer". 
As for an airbag light, i have had my airbag light on in my mk3 for about 3 years now, doesnt worry me one bit.


----------



## choncho1984 (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: 02513 - Belt Force Sensor for Seat Occupied Recognition (ThatGuy)*

UHHHHH, NO THEY DONT. IT SOUND LIKE YOU OR PEOPLE WORKING ON YOUR CAR DONT REALLY KNOW WHAT THEY ARE DOING. BRING TO ME ILL FIX IT THE FIRST TIME YOU DOUCHE NOZZLE.


----------



## ThatGuy (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: 02513 - Belt Force Sensor for Seat Occupied Recognition (choncho1984)*

Swap an interior in a mkv and not get a code, ok thanks.
Grow up kid.


----------



## choncho1984 (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: 02513 - Belt Force Sensor for Seat Occupied Recognition (ThatGuy)*

YEAH ITS NOT HARD TO DO POPS. HMMMMM. OLD TIMERS?


----------



## choncho1984 (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: 02513 - Belt Force Sensor for Seat Occupied Recognition (choncho1984)*

OH I GET IT. YOUR THAT GUT. THAT GUY THAT COMES TO OUR DEALER AND WANTS TO HANG OUT AND TALK ABOUT YOUR CAR AND TRY AND GET FREE TIPS TO FIX IT INSTEAD OF FORKING OVER SOME CASH. WE DONT GET PAID HOURLY LIKE YOU PEOPLE. AND THAT GUY NEVER NOWS WHAT THE HELL HE IS TALKING ABOUT.


----------



## ThatGuy (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: 02513 - Belt Force Sensor for Seat Occupied Recognition (choncho1984)*


_Quote, originally posted by *choncho1984* »_YEAH ITS NOT HARD TO DO POPS. HMMMMM. OLD TIMERS?

Easy to swap, but you will still pull a code, you're borderline stupid
Newbie, just move along, you wouldnt understand the username. 
Free tips from the dealer? Not likely...
Ease up on the caps there slick. If you want to be a dick, go to the mkv forum, the technical forums are more informative, less bull****ty (like your posts)


_Modified by ThatGuy at 8:14 PM 9-18-2007_


----------



## choncho1984 (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: 02513 - Belt Force Sensor for Seat Occupied Recognition (ThatGuy)*











_Modified by choncho1984 at 3:30 PM 9-20-2007_


----------



## choncho1984 (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: 02513 - Belt Force Sensor for Seat Occupied Recognition (choncho1984)*

did you get that buckle replaced yet, old-timer? i mean thatguy


----------



## ThatGuy (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: 02513 - Belt Force Sensor for Seat Occupied Recognition (choncho1984)*


_Quote, originally posted by *choncho1984* »_did you get that buckle replaced yet, old-timer? i mean thatguy

let me use a previous post to answer that one for you









_Quote, originally posted by *ThatGuy* »_ 
It's not my car, Daniel's his name, posted a few up on top.


----------



## bruinGTI (Aug 2, 2007)

*Re: 02513 - Belt Force Sensor for Seat Occupied Recognition (ThatGuy)*

why is this chon guy trippin?


----------

